# Clean comedians



## Nathan (May 10, 2021)

For decades it seems there were so many comedians that were funny, but for reasons beyond my understanding felt the need to pepper their monologue with a lot of potty mouth, and ****** references.    I'm no prude, but all that $h!t    gets tiresome.   On Netflix I discovered a bunch of comedians that are super funny without big potty mouths.
They are:
Nate Bargatze
Sebastian Maniscalco
Mike Birbiglia
Jim Gaffigan
Tom Papa
Jerry Seinfeld
Brian Regan
Kevin James
I'm sure there are others.
*Edit- some more good comedians:*
Bill Burr
Jeff Dunham
Jay Leno
Ricky Gervais
Jeff Foxworthy
Bill Engvall
Sinbad
Foster Brooks
Josh Blue- not familiar with him,will look for his material.

I'm always on the search for more comedy- please add to the list if you come across other clean comedians.


----------



## JimBob1952 (May 10, 2021)

When she was a standup comic, Ellen DeGeneres "worked clean" and was very funny.  

I do agree with you but I make an exception for Bill Burr, my nominee for the funniest man on the planet.


----------



## Nathan (May 10, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> When she was a standup comic, Ellen DeGeneres "worked clean" and was very funny.
> 
> I do agree with you but I make an exception for Bill Burr, my nominee for the funniest man on the planet.


Yea, I like Ellen a lot.

Bill Burr!       I've seen him around on various shows, but never saw his stand-ups.


----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2021)

Sebastian Maniscalco is my current favorite.


----------



## Jules (May 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Sebastian Maniscalco is my current favorite.


As I recall, the last standup we watched with him wasn’t ‘clean’.  Maybe it was just that DH & I didn’t care for the show.  We’d liked his earlier one.

Jeff Dunham was clean.  

It’s really hard to find a clean show.  It doesn’t need to be immaculate for me, just reasonable.


----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> As I recall, the last standup we watched with him wasn’t ‘clean’.  Maybe it was just that DH & I didn’t care for the show.  We’d liked his earlier one.
> 
> Jeff Dunham was clean.
> 
> It’s really hard to find a clean show.  It doesn’t need to be immaculate for me, just reasonable.


I guess I missed that one.


----------



## LSWOTE (May 10, 2021)

I am surprised you didn't mention Jay Leno.  And if you love cars, you can get the bonus of his weekly YouTube vlog about cars, and he usually throws in a little comedy as well.


----------



## Gaer (May 10, 2021)

Ricky Gervais !!!


----------



## LSWOTE (May 10, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Ricky Gervais !!!


I love Ricky Gervais, but I don't think of clean comedian when I think of him.  He may not use "potty mouth" but he certainly goes for adult themes.


----------



## StarSong (May 10, 2021)

Jeff Foxworthy
Bill Engvall

Ricky Gervais's standup is plenty blue. Hilarious, but not clean.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (May 10, 2021)

Jim Gaffigan


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2021)

LSWOTE said:


> I am surprised you didn't mention Jay Leno.  And if you love cars, you can get the bonus of his weekly YouTube vlog about cars, and he usually throws in a little comedy as well.


Love Jay Leno. He’s always been respectful with his dialogue


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 10, 2021)

I agree but for some reason I can tolerate Chris Rock. Sinbad has always been clean.


----------



## jerry old (May 10, 2021)

It does seem 'potty' phrases are mandatory for standup comedians.  
Not sure why that is-what? 
Why do they feel sleaze is necessary:
_
I have slipped societal values, so feel free to enjoy.  
I will appeal to that part of you that is rebellious.  _

No, that does not explain the massive appeal  of John Cleese or Rowan Atkinson-no potty mouth can match  these two.


----------



## Nathan (May 10, 2021)

Nice additions, I like all these comedians as well:
Bill Burr
Jeff Dunham
Jay Leno
Ricky Gervais
Jeff Foxworthy
Bill Engvall
Sinbad


----------



## Knight (May 10, 2021)

Josh Blue & Foster Brooks good without potty mouth.


----------



## Nathan (May 10, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I agree but for some reason I can tolerate Chris Rock. Sinbad has always been clean.


I do like Chris Rock, but yea, he does toss a few expletives for emphasis.

Sinbad is great, I always remember his anti-smoking TV advertisement back in the '90s,he says:
"Before I quit smoking I was busy _smoking_.   Now that I quit, I'm busy..._NOT smoking_."     Simple, but profound.


----------



## old medic (May 10, 2021)

Knight said:


> Josh Blue & Foster Brooks good without potty mouth.


Just about anyone from the Dean Martin Roasts.....
Brad Upton


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 10, 2021)

Love Jeff Foworthy!


----------



## Llynn (May 10, 2021)

The late Victor Borge.    

Very rarely he might verge on semi-devilish, but always with a twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Knight (May 10, 2021)

Rodney Dangerfield fits in here too.


----------



## Leonie (May 10, 2021)

Michael McIntyre, not squeaky clean, but not over the top either.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 10, 2021)

Seinfeld


----------



## timoc (May 10, 2021)

This man kept Britain laughing for decades.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2021)

Nathan said:


> For decades it seems there were so many comedians that were funny, but for reasons beyond my understanding felt the need to pepper their monologue with a lot of potty mouth, and ****** references.    I'm no prude, but all that $h!t    gets tiresome.   On Netflix I discovered a bunch of comedians that are super funny without big potty mouths.
> They are:
> Nate Bargatze
> Sebastian Maniscalco
> ...


some of those guys are not clean. jeff dunham has gone over to the swearing. i love comedians but i get sick of all that cussing. i love sebastian!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2021)

i enjoy ron white but he's got a mouth on him.


----------



## Lara (May 10, 2021)

Well...no women?  
There used to be Joan Rivers and Phyllis Diller


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2021)

you know...there aren't any funny women anymore. all they do is get on the stage and complain.

i like ellen degeneres and anita renfroe (christian)


----------



## Lara (May 10, 2021)

Amy Schumer is funny but I think I saw something she did that was raunchy once. I don't remember what it was. She was in a couple of clean movies that were funny.

There's Tina Fey and Amy Poeler and Louise Dreyfuss
`


----------



## Jules (May 10, 2021)

Martin Short and Steve Martin.


----------



## Gary O' (May 10, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I'm always on the search for more comedy- please add to the list if you come across other clean comedians.



*Zach Galifianakis* is clean...I think
Rather odd in delivery
But refreshing (to me)


----------



## old medic (May 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> Well...no women?
> There used to be Joan Rivers and Phyllis Diller


Jeanne Robertson is good


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2021)

Thank you old medic! She's wholesome and hilarious


----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2021)

Nathan said:


> For decades it seems there were so many comedians that were funny, but for reasons beyond my understanding felt the need to pepper their monologue with a lot of potty mouth, and ****** references.    I'm no prude, but all that $h!t    gets tiresome.   On Netflix I discovered a bunch of comedians that are super funny without big potty mouths.
> They are:
> Nate Bargatze
> Sebastian Maniscalco
> ...


I have to agree with all the ones you listed. I also enjoy Don Rickles and Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> Well...no women?
> There used to be Joan Rivers and Phyllis Diller


I had noticed that women were _under-represented_ in the list I am compiling from this thread.   There are many super funny female stand-up comedians(Joan Rivers and Phyllis Diller from the past). Of course Ellen Degeneres, Amy Schumer(as you mentioned), although the last performance I saw of hers was pretty raunchy.   I like Wanda Sykes, Margaret Cho, Sarah Silverman and Kathleen Madigan, but it would be a stretch to include them in the "clean comedian" category.     
There is one really young comedian named Anjelah Johnson that is _drop-dead _funny:


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> *Zach Galifianakis* is clean...I think
> Rather odd in delivery
> But refreshing (to me)


I recognize the name, I'll put him on my Netflix List.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2021)

Amy & Sarah are too over the top for me.  

It used to be a comedian became known for their pushing the limits.  Now it’s the norm.

Birbiglia’s mother told him to keep it clean, he’d stand out because of it.  She was right.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I have to agree with all the ones you listed. I also enjoy Don Rickles and Rodney Dangerfield.


Two of the all time best!


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2021)

The best advice to a comic would be “know your audience.”  

I’ve never known anyone to refuse to listen to a comic because they were too clean.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> Amy Schumer is funny but I think I saw something she did that was raunchy once. I don't remember what it was. She was in a couple of clean movies that were funny.
> 
> There's Tina Fey and Amy Poeler and Louise Dreyfuss
> `


Tina Fey- super talented!
Julia Louis-Dreyfus-she is *beyond* amazing, apparently others think so too:


> Julia Louis-Dreyfus has won the Primetime Emmy Award for Outstanding Lead Actress in a Comedy Series seven times; once for her role on _The New Adventures of Old Christine_ (2006) and six consecutive wins for playing Selina Meyer on _Veep_ (2012–17), as well as Outstanding Supporting Actress in a Comedy Series on one occasion for _Seinfeld_ (1996). As of 2017, she holds the record for the most Primetime Emmy wins as an actor for the same role and is tied with Cloris Leachman for the most acting Primetime Emmy wins (with eight). She has also been nominated for nine Golden Globe Awards, winning one for Best Supporting Actress in a Series, Miniseries, or Television Film for her role as Elaine Benes on Seinfeld (1995). She has also been nominated for twenty-one Screen Actors Guild Awards and has won five for individual performance (nine all together) for her portrayals on Seinfeld (1997–98) and Veep (2014, 2017–18).



Amy Poehler- I'm not familiar with her work, will search Netflix.


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i enjoy ron white but he's got a mouth on him.


As  I mentioned- I'm no prude...I do like Ron White!     My wife_ haaaates _Ron White, must remind her of an ex...


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

There's a couple disabled comedians. Actually I think Josh Blue is one of them. There's one with Tourette's but he's kinda potty mouth. And there's a comedian that stutters and sometimes him and the Tourette's guy are on stage together. I enjoy them cuz I know what it's like and over the years I've learned to laugh at myself so they're fun for me. Josh Blue cracks me up.


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2021)

@Nathan Amy Poehler is good when she's alongside Tina Fey. I'm not that familiar with her when she isn't.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> @Nathan Amy Poehler is good when she's alongside Tina Fey. I'm not that familiar with her when she isn't.


Amy was on Parks & Recreation.  

Tina won’t do stand up.  She doesn’t like to work alone.  They’re both great together or in a cast.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2021)

Nathan said:


> For decades it seems there were so many comedians that were funny, but for reasons beyond my understanding felt the need to pepper their monologue with a lot of potty mouth, and ****** references.    I'm no prude, but all that $h!t    gets tiresome.   On Netflix I discovered a bunch of comedians that are super funny without big potty mouths.
> They are:
> Nate Bargatze
> Sebastian Maniscalco
> ...


I have Comcast cable TV, and on XUMO they have Dry Bar Comedy.  I think it's in Utah, sober audience and clean comics.  We've watched it a few times, some comedians were very funny, others not so much, like in all comedy.  Here's one comedian, I think there's more info if you watch it on youtube.  I don't think we ever saw this guy, but I thought I'd bring this to your attention as a good option.  Personally, language, etc. doesn't bother me, but I give credit to any comedians who keep me chuckling throughout their routine.


----------



## Jules (May 20, 2021)

Leonie said:


> Michael McIntyre, not squeaky clean, but not over the top either.


Watched his Netflix show tonight.  Laughed so much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2021)

We saw the Greg Warren routine Where The Field Corn Grows and it was very funny, it got better after the start, we were both chuckling throughout his stand-up.


----------



## katlupe (May 21, 2021)

old medic said:


> Jeanne Robertson is good


I have watched Jeanne over and over. She makes me laugh out loud every time!


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2021)

Brian Regan was a name that I heard today.  His favourite place to play is Salt Lake City and he’s loved by them.  It’s his main source of income.  Totally clean humour.  I’ll have to look for him.  

Edited.  He has a show on Netflix so I’ll watch that.


----------



## Fyrefox (May 24, 2021)

He made his first appearance on Johnny Carson, and _Steven Wright _did wonderful absurd and surreal type comedy that played with language in a deadpan style.  A typical gag:  “_I spilled Spot remover on my dog.  Now he’s gone._”


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> He made his first appearance on Johnny Carson, and _Steven Wright _did wonderful absurd and surreal type comedy that played with language in a deadpan style.  A typical gag:  “_I spilled Spot remover on my dog.  Now he’s gone._”
> 
> View attachment 166384


Saw him in concert many years ago.  He was a riot!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2021)

We just watched this on TV last night, pretty funny.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 6, 2021)

Check out Mrs. Hughes and Jeanne Robertson.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 6, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> We just watched this on TV last night, pretty funny.


Hilarious!


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 6, 2021)

Chad Thornsberry...


----------



## DGM (Dec 7, 2021)

OK......nobody has mentioned Jeanne Robertson.  Clean, sharp and very FUNNY!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 7, 2021)

I absolutely *love* this woman! I have watched this video several times and she still makes me laugh. Near the end her joke about stealing her husband's truck gets cut off though. She is Fun-NEE! @Pecos @Pinky


----------



## Jules (Dec 7, 2021)

Totally agree with you, OED.


----------



## Michael Z (Dec 7, 2021)

Studio C is very funny and very clean. Not a comedian but a comedy group. Here is one of my favorites.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 7, 2021)

DGM said:


> OK......nobody has mentioned Jeanne Robertson.  Clean, sharp and very FUNNY!


I mentioned a few posts above.  Yes, very funny, and she uses that Southern Accent to her advantage.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 7, 2021)

Karen Rontowski...


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 8, 2021)

Brian Regan never fails to make me laugh. I don’t know that he’s done anything new recently but you might try looking him up on YouTube or wherever you normally shop for laughs. And although he’s no longer living, Mitch Hedberg was really funny as well. His language could be a little coarse, at times but not overly so. If he’s not someone you’re familiar with you just might find his sense of humor funny as well. I know that I do!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 8, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Brian Regan never fails to make me laugh. I don’t know that he’s done anything new recently but you might try looking him up on YouTube or wherever you normally shop for laughs. And although he’s no longer living, Mitch Hedberg was really funny as well. His language could be a little coarse, at times but not overly so. If he’s not someone you’re familiar with you just might find his sense of humor funny as well. I know that I do!


Brian Regan is still working.  I agree that he's very entertaining.  Mostly pokes fun at himself, but in the same way that we all do - he's just much wittier than most.  Fairly clean with some strong language but nothing most people would find offensive.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 13, 2021)

Found these comedians funny:


----------

